# primers



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

is anyone else not able to find rifle primers!!!!!????


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I have plenty


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Saw some yesterday at Gallenson's in Salt Lake. $44.00 + for 1000. :twisted: But they were bench rest. :roll: Small rifle.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

I picked some up at Gunnies 2 weeks ago. I'm sure since that time they have sold out, but might be worth a stop or a call. I bought large rifle and magnum rifle primers.

Good luck.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

So what's the reason for the primer shortage?? Just Obamaphobia?? 

I'm not a big time reloader, but I'd still like to be able to buy primers when I need them. Am I going to have to start hoarding too so I don't run out??


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

this is a problem all across the US, for all components even a lot of the Internet sties that sell a lot of reloading supplies are effected by this (obaomophobia) going around. I am hoping by summertime it will look better.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks again Sagebrush. It was good to put a face to a name.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

NHS we will have to get together this sumer and go shoot some squirrels. Lets plan on July sometime. Al, and Loke are welcome to join in also, and who else.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

If I'm not on vacation or riding a motorcycle , I'm in...


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd love to, but I think July is going to be booked for me. Opening a new school and all....


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

That would be a good time. I hear Al knows of a place up in Idaho where they have monster big rodents. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

WHAT???!!! Bax* isnt invited?  J/K

I cant believe how hard it is to find components right now. I am just starting off in the handloading crowd, and couldnt have picked a worse time. But the bright side is I get to spend a lot of time driving around looking for components. And when you find components, there are very few primers available at the time....

PS: cant find .308 brass anywhere!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

My father in law is looking foir some 9mm primers. He can't find them anywhere.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> My father in law is looking foir some 9mm primers. He can't find them anywhere.


Have him look for small pistol primers. They might fit, too. :wink:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > My father in law is looking foir some 9mm primers. He can't find them anywhere.
> ...


Dang what is he shootin....................a Howitzer. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

So a quick question on primer numbers / designations....

what is the difference between the Remington 6 1/2 small rifle and the Remington 7 1/2 small rifle bench rest primers? Is the bench rest more of a match grade primer or what?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I would have to say that, yes, the benchrest primer is intended for the match grade cartridges and loads. It was most likely developed for the 22, 6mm, and 7mm Bench Rest family of cartridges that Remington introduced in response to the PPC cartridges that had begun to dominate the benchrest shooting competitions.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

The 7 1/2 has a thicker cup than the 6 1/2. When Remington came out with the 17rem they had a lot of pierced primers because of pressures and firing pin configurations. According to Remington, the 7 1/2 has the same flash rate and quality control as the 6 1/2.
I can't tell any difference as far as speed or accuracy between the two in my 17Rem.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Loke said:


> I would have to say that, yes, the benchrest primer is intended for the match grade cartridges and loads. It was most likely developed for the 22, 6mm, and 7mm Bench Rest family of cartridges that Remington introduced in response to the PPC cartridges that had begun to dominate the benchrest shooting competitions.


so would the 6 1/2 and 7 1/2 be interchangeable? I ask because I was wondering about putting the 7 1/2s in my 22 Hornet, but the Nosler manual calls for 6 1/2s...


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes, they are interchangable. As always, start 10% below maximum load and work up.


----------

